# من لديه اي معلومه او كتاب لانشاء مصنع صغير لسحب الالمنيوم والحديد



## خالد من السعوديه (19 أغسطس 2009)

السلام عليكم
انا لدي رغبه في انشاء مصنع في السعوديه .. (افران)
فمن لديه رغبه في المشاركه في المصنع او معلومه اوكتاب لايبخل علينا


----------



## مصعب الممصعب (30 أكتوبر 2009)

تصنع في السودان في المنطقه الصناعيه امدرمان


----------



## الباحث السودانى (8 نوفمبر 2009)

الاخ خالد
مصنع لسحب الالمونيوم اسلاك ام بروفيل ؟؟ والحديد سحب صاج مسطح ام اشكال ام حديد تسليح ؟؟ ارجو التوضيح للمساعدة


----------



## فاضل عواد (10 نوفمبر 2009)

اخ خالد انا لدي معلومات بلنسبة لخطوط درفلة الحديد وافران الصهر ولكن يجب توضيح بعض الامور هل المطلوب صهر ودرفلة ام درفلة فقط وما هوة المنتج النهائي المطلوب وما هي الطاقة الانتاجية المطلوبة


----------



## رمضان رزق (18 يناير 2010)

انا ان شاء الله مهندس مقيم واعمل بالدمام وخبرة عالية في مصانع سحب الالمنيوم والحديد رغم التباتن بين تلك وذاك
30 سنه في المجالين وقمنا بدراسة وانشاء المصانع سابقة الذكر اخرها بالدمام
فصناعة سحب بروفيل الالمنيوم مكون من خط عباره عن 
1-مكبس هيدروكيك افقي بقدرات متوسطها 2000طن متري
وكامل الاتوماتيكية.
2- فرن تسخين البليت يعمل بالغاز يتقدمه قاطع البليت طبقا للقياس المبرمج وتصل حرارتة ال 600 درجة مئوية
والحرارة المثلي للتشغيل 480
3- طاولة الانتاج وتبدء من البرس حيث البولر والقاطع وتنتهي بقاطع البروفيل النهائي حسب المقاس المطلوب وعادته ما يكون 580سم
4- فرن المعالجه الحراريه وهو المسؤل عن تقسيه البروفيل المنتج ويعمل ايضاء بالغاز وسعته حوالي 6 طن تنتج كل 4 ساعات 
5- الدهان ان تطلب
6 - التغليف
هناك معدات اخري كفرن القوالب وهو كهربي 500 درج لاعداد الاسطمبات قبل تركيبها علي البرس
ايضا ورشه توضيب القوالب والمعمل..........


----------



## azizs1ksa (23 مارس 2010)

انا لدي رغبه في انشاء مصنع لصهر ودرفلة الحديد في السعوديه 

فمن لديه اي معلومه عن اسعار الافران والطاقه الانتاجيه بالساعه فليفيدني جزاكم الله خير

المنتج المطلوب حديد تسليح


----------



## nidal yahya (26 أبريل 2015)

السلام عليكم اخي 
انا مهندس اعمل في مجال صناعه الالمنيوم من اكثر من 9 سنوات اتمنى الانضمام والعمل معا في حال قمت بعمل المشروع حيث اجيد التعامل مع عمليات الانتاج والمعدات وتركيبها


----------



## رمزة الزبير (26 أبريل 2015)

[h=1]Properties of Aluminum Alloys - Fatigue Data and the Effects of Temperature, Product Form, and Processing[/h]http://bookzz.org/book/2353300/46641a​


----------

